# When is Tivo coming back ?



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

Now with a million PVR users in the UK

The price of hardware falling and lots PVR's that are only just starting to catch up to Tivo

Why don't Tivo jump back in ?

How much would it cost to make a uk Tivo 3 ?

Can someone tell me the deal Tivo did with Thomson ?

Why wont Tivo licence their s/w to another manufactor now for the uk market ?

I'm sure a dual tunner freeview Tivo would sell by the bucket load.

Or does Tivo want to much to use their software ?

I love my Tivo its the best and most used gadget I have.

But how long is it going last ......


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree, and I think it would be nice if Tivo where to at least give us all a hint as to there future intensions, you know..

Watch this space 
or 
UK is not worth the effort  

I'm considering getting a windoze media centre, but if a though there was a chance of a series 3 Tivo in the UK within the next year, I would definitely wait rather than spend more money on what is in my opinion an inferior product.

Go on Tivo, pretty please!


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

Nebulous said:


> ...on what is in my opinion an inferior product....


I agree I'd LOVE to see Tivo return to the UK.. twin tuners... DVD writer...Wifi... it makes me drool just thinking about it!

BUT.... I'm not sure you can say that MCE is an "inferior product". Even if you don't count the Photos, Music and web browsing on the MCE, the TV side of things is just a complete copy of Tivo!

I'm the last guy in the office not to trade in his Tivo for an MCE and the only downside that my colleagues are having is the traditional driver issues, frequent rebooting and a noisy box! (unless you spend over a grand for a HUSH box that is)

Even my trump card of having TivoWeb on my work desktop has now been equalled on MCE... Microsoft's plans of world domination are right on track!

Once you can buy a Satellite card to plug straight into your MCE and record HiDef SKY, then I'm jumping ship too!


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

I saw some Sky artwork recently with MCE as part of the "Sky Home" plan for the future. This was as a playback option for Sky by Broadband. 

They removed it from a later print. Maybe Sky and Microsoft were going to do a deal or they were worried people might prefer MCE to SKY +


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Uwish said:


> Now with a million PVR users in the UK
> 
> The price of hardware falling and lots PVR's that are only just starting to catch up to Tivo
> 
> ...


Remember you don't own a Tivo, You own a Thompson Scenium PVR10, which has Tivo Software on it..

Tivo make the software and reference designs, but the likes of Thompson, (and Philips, Sony et al) make and sell the boxes. You'd probably have more luck contacting the manufacturers to try and make them believe there is a market in the UK. Tivo may want a lot to use there software, but at the moment there is no manufacturer who thinks the UK is a market for them, persuade a manufacturer and you'll get a Tivo, but Tivo themselves probably are not the best place to start.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

The Obo said:


> BUT.... I'm not sure you can say that MCE is an "inferior product".


From what I've seen so far, MCE seems very much in the "enthusiast" bracket, and isn't yet a mature consumer-oriented product. My benchmark leves for this stuff are:

Level 1 - Could I use it?
Level 2 - Would my friend Anna use it?
Level 3 - Could my mother use it?
Level 4 - Could my father use it?

TiVo makes it to level 3, as does the Inverto Freeview PVR, and recording on a VHS machine. A TV with a remote and playback on a VHS machine just make it to level 4. IMO, MCE at the moment might make it to level 2.


----------

